# Recommendations Please



## PolarisEmtFirefighter (Nov 4, 2009)

Ok guys . Since i have not had luck with mimb in a while ill give it a try again . 

Im doing a Top End Job . 

Im going to use 

Mobil1 0w-40 Synthetic for motor 
Dextron Trans fluid for tranny&hubs

What OIL Filter should i use 
Fram 
or Polaris ?


----------



## KMKjr (Jan 9, 2009)

Just use a motorsports filter and it really does not matter, they are all good.

Some have thier preferences, but just don't but a cheap one to save $5.00...you pay that back 100 times over someday.


----------



## gpinjason (Nov 10, 2009)

I say use the Polaris filter to be safe... I know there are a lot of auto filters that fit Brutes and Yamahamas, but not sure about Polaris's...


----------



## gpinjason (Nov 10, 2009)

According to a google search I did, these filters should fit ur bike... I've heard a lot of people using Purolator or Wix filters..

http://www.calsci.com/motorcycleinfo/FilterXRef.html


These Oil Filters 
have 20 x 1.5mm threads, 
14 psi by-pass valve, 
anti-drain back valve, 
2.3" O.D. gasket 
2.5" to 3.5" long. 
If you have the room, I recommend the longer filters.
Motorcycle Filters.
None are recommended.

AC Delco PF2135
AMSOil SMF103
Carquest 85358
AC Delco PF2135
FRAM PH6017A
Honda 15410-MCJ-000
K&N KN-204, about $13. Metric nut on end for easy removal.
NAPA Gold 1358
Purolator ML16817. Imported, not made by Purolator.
STP SMO 17
WIX 51358
Recommended filters. 
All have superior 
filtering. 

About 2.5 inches long.
Purolator Pure One PL14612, about $6.
Mobil M1-108, about $12.
Made by Champion.
Bosch 3300, about $6.
Made by Champion.
Wal-Mart SuperTech ST6607
Made by Champion.

About 3.25 inches long.
Purolator Pure One PL14610, about $6.
Mobil 1 M1-110, about $10.
Made by Champion.
Bosch 3323, about $6.
Made By Champion.
WalMart SuperTech ST7317,
about $2. Made by Champion.
Buy these filters

Automobile Filters, 
about 2.5 inches long.
AC Delco PF1237
Baldwin B1400
Firestone TF2876
Hastings LF113
NAPA Gold 1365
Purolator L14612
STP S-02876
WalMart SuperTech ST6607
WIX 51365
Automobile Filters, 
about 3.25 inches long.
AC Delco PF-2057
Auto Pro 2356
Autopride CF240AP
Baldwin B1402
Carquest 85356
Carquest Red B4620
Casite CF240
Castrol 7317
Champion Labs Ph2867
Defense Filters Dl7317
Deutsch D-370
Federated Filters LF240F
Automobile Filters, 
about 3.25 inches long.
Fram Double Guard DG7317
Fram PH7317
Fram Tough Guard TG7317
Fram Xtra Guard XG7317
Group 7 V4610
Group 7 V4620
Hastings LF240
Mighty M4612
Motorcraft Long Life FL-821
Napa FIL1356
Napa Gold 1356
Parts Plus PH2867
Pennzoil PZ-109
Penske 7317
Powerflo SL14610
Powerflo SL14620
Pro Gauge PGO-4620
Pro Tec 164
Promotive PH4610
Pronto PO3593A
Purolator L14610
Service Champ OF-4622
Shell SH48
Shell SH529
Stp S-02867.
Valvoline VO50
Warner PH2867
Wix 51356


----------



## PolarisEmtFirefighter (Nov 4, 2009)

I am going to go with Fram tough Guard


----------

